# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Un Saludo para Todos

## jessicafernandez

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jessica Fernandez y me estoy iniciando en la magia apenas soy una maga principiantes, pero si los confieso porque me encanta esto es por me brinda la capacidad de asombrar y dejar sorprendias a las personas seguida de una peña sonrisa por eso es amo la magia, aunque todo el mundo sabe que son trucos y nada es "real". No es que no  sepamos que nuestros sentidos están siendo engañados. Pero seguimos  mirando y esperando la revelación. en mi caso soy fanatica desde que tenia 8 años y a la edad de los 10 años ya recorria las calles de Girona pidiendole a las personas que me dejaran hacerle un truco, hoy en día el mundo de la magia es mas relevante, a mi me sirve mucho como distracción del trabajo de Diseño, aunque no dejo de diseñar sorpresas para las personas, por eso en mis tiempos libres de Disseny Web Girona, me dedico a esto y a perfeccionar  mis tecnicas  Incluso puede ser aún más sorprendente encontrar un laboratorio universitario dedicado a entender la magia: el Laboratorio de Magia(Magic Lab), dependiente del departamento de psicología de de la Universidad de Londres, Goldsmiths, en Reino Unido.

  Es parte de un creciente interés en poner la magia bajo un escrutinio científico mucho más riguroso. Gustav Kuhn es el jefe del Laboratorio de Magia, cuyas siglas en inglés  significan Atención Mental y Cognición Ilusoria General (Magic). Que les representa en su casa la magia a ustede?

----------


## ign

¡Bienvenida al foro!

----------

